# 28s or 30s rubbing issues



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

looking to put either 28s or preferably 30s on a silverado 08 does any1 know how high i would have to lift it and not have rubbing problems ???? thanks


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It might rub on the inside of the frame when turning no matter what


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> It might rub on the inside of the frame when turning no matter what


 damn really ?


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

viejitocencoast said:


> looking to put either 28s or preferably 30s on a silverado 08 does any1 know how high i would have to lift it and not have rubbing problems ???? thanks


They both fit, 28's with high offset and 295-30-28, or you can run the 305-20-30 with the high offset 30x10.

If you Run a 255- or 265- or 275 25 or 30 30, you will have to put leveling kit, and trim inner fender well plastic and remove the running boards if they are the ones that run to the fender well completely.

Personal experience anyway. Have fun.


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh and btw if you buy velocity, redsport, bentchi, borghini, U2, or any of the other junk wheels they sell dirt cheap out there expect horrible quality, and the tires to leak every day or every week. 

If you want quality wheels that you wont see on every car in cali, Hit me up we have low priced deals also but we don't push the same junk as everybody else.


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

wheelspecialists said:


> Oh and btw if you buy velocity, redsport, bentchi, borghini, U2, or any of the other junk wheels they sell dirt cheap out there expect horrible quality, and the tires to leak every day or every week.
> 
> If you want quality wheels that you wont see on every car in cali, Hit me up we have low priced deals also but we don't push the same junk as everybody else.


thats cool show me what u got and prices ? also i dont know to much about wheel offset whats an example and will they stick out cause i dont want that id rather lift it than have them stick out... and the 25 series is proby the smallest id go , my brother ran 20 series and always had problems...thanks looked at ur ebay store didnt see no 30s


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Round here we tuck 8s on trucks and 6s on sedans. Both bagged.


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

viejitocencoast said:


> thats cool show me what u got and prices ? also i dont know to much about wheel offset whats an example and will they stick out cause i dont want that id rather lift it than have them stick out... and the 25 series is proby the smallest id go , my brother ran 20 series and always had problems...thanks looked at ur ebay store didnt see no 30s


I don't have em listed yet, 30" there isn't a ton of styles. besides the velocity wheels only Vct Mafioso, Starr Dynasty 557, and Starr Hammer 770, Estrella cursa, Diablo Elite.


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Round here we tuck 8s on trucks and 6s on sedans. Both bagged.
> View attachment 600700


That swift Impala looks good tuckin


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Round here we tuck 8s on trucks and 6s on sedans. Both bagged.
> View attachment 600700


nice im not gonna lower just wanna keep it stock height or lift it alil if needed


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't forget a bout dub lexani and Ashanti those wheel are great


----------

